# Meals on the eastbound CL to WAS



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2010)

Many know that the eastbound CL to WAS serves a "brunch". But I have read many reports that say things like



> ... we slept late until 10 ...


or



> ... I had snacks in the WAS Club Acela for my lunch ...


I just want to make everyone aware of the meal situation on the CL that day. And it is unique to only the eastbound CL!

A sleeper passenger is entitled to *TWO* meals that morning! (For example, you could have the first at 6:30 and the second at 10:30!) And unique to the CL, you order *ANY* item off the breakfast or lunch menu at *ANY* time during the abbreviated meal time. (I could be wrong about these times, but I think it runs like from 6:30 to 11:30.) Thus, you could have


eggs at 6:30, burger at 10:30

cereal at 7, french toast at 11

sandwich at 8, burger at 10

There is no need to skip lunch - if you don't want to! You are entitled to receive that meal with your sleeper fare!


----------



## rail_rider (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder Traveler! I have an AGR trip mid March on the EB CL and I had forgotten about the brunch. It's been awhile since I've headed East on the CL. The forum comes through again!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 13, 2010)

It is worth noting that regardless of how many meals you have one can't order dessert during brunch.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 13, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Many know that the eastbound CL to WAS serves a "brunch". But I have read many reports that say things like
> 
> 
> > ... we slept late until 10 ...
> ...


If I board at Cleveland eastbound would they serve breakfast before Chicago?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Many know that the eastbound CL to WAS serves a "brunch". But I have read many reports that say things like
> ...


If you board an eastbound train at Cleveland, you'll never get to Chicago, at least not without backtracking.

However, if you meant westbound, then yes you'll get breakfast into Chicago.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 13, 2010)

AlanB said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Westbound. Stuck on stupid again.


----------

